# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions > [How-To] Make OwnedCore Great Again

## MistiServices

Few days ago i had a small chat with SniffingPickles about Captcha system here on ownedcore.First of all, thats annoying AF and i bet each seller would give some monthly fee to have it disabled.As i been told , this is in place cause of bots and ppl with bad intentions,can understand that.

What i suggest is next:

Split WoW Section in two , one for Gold Sales and one for Leveling / PvP and PvE Stuff 

Add on each section Moderators who would keep it clean and in order.Reward Moderators with some amount of CoreCoins so ppl gets more attracted to apply.I would do it for free if needed.

Improve or make new type of Premium Seller package - so not everyone can buy it and use its advantages on forum.For example only users with 35+ feedbacks can buy it etc..Remove Captcha in that new package.

I know my suggestion is all about captcha and i am not aware what would be here if thats not here , but with some improvements site can work without it . I am sure many ppl here share similar feeling as i.

Sorry for kinda bad english , still working on improvement xD

----------


## AccountShark

Agreed that Captchas are annoying, but you can already buy automatic bumps with CoreCoins. I don't see the current system changing anytime soon.

----------


## MistiServices

> Agreed that Captchas are annoying, but you can already buy automatic bumps with CoreCoins. I don't see the current system changing anytime soon.


I agree with that but , corecoints for bumps should be used to promote specific thread more than be used to avoid captchas.

----------


## AccountShark

> I agree with that but , corecoints for bumps should be used to promote specific thread more than be used to avoid captchas.


Are you trying to say you don't enjoy looking at pictures of gas pumps and store fronts? The audacity!

Where else are you encountering Captchas though? I've never encountered a Captcha anywhere else on the site other than when I'm trying to bump my threads. You can bypass the Captcha by using CoreCoins to auto-bump a post.

----------


## Eryx

Thanks for the input!
I'll discuss the splitting of wow sales section into "Gold selling" and "Other services" and the captcha change is also interesting  :Smile: 
We'll see what can be done about it and you'll hear back from us!

----------


## MistiServices

> Are you trying to say you don't enjoy looking at pictures of gas pumps and store fronts? The audacity!


U forgot our good old street signs and new ones where u need click next for more street signs xD 

Where else are you encountering Captchas though? I've never encountered a Captcha anywhere else on the site other than when I'm trying to bump my threads. You can bypass the Captcha by using CoreCoins to auto-bump a post.[/QUOTE]

Nowhere, just when bumping posts.And no,i cant agree with that,using corecoins for bumps should be to promote thread , not to save our nerves xD

----------


## MistiServices

> Thanks for the input!
> I'll discuss the splitting of wow sales section into "Gold selling" and "Other services" and the captcha change is also interesting 
> We'll see what can be done about it and you'll hear back from us!


Thanks,hope we will hear some good news from you soon !

----------


## SELFIC BOOSTING

Very nice ideas from Misti, I support most of these, forum owners should really look into getting separate Sub-Forums for Gold / Powerleveling - Boosting if nothing ! 

Captcha can be annoying and ruin my plans for bumping all threads one after another so i wouldn't mind that being removed  :Smile:

----------


## MistiServices

@Eryxon anything good to share with us?

----------


## MistiServices

Bump  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ket

We recently changed captcha to the Google invisible version which should show no captcha at all for some users. Has this been your experience?

----------


## artemarkantos

I am very happy about the new captcha, Thx

----------


## MistiServices

> We recently changed captcha to the Google invisible version which should show no captcha at all for some users. Has this been your experience?


Yes , last 4 weeks captchas are still annoying but bit less than before changes.

My other question is about spliting WoW Forum Gold and Boosts on 2 sections.As we can see that section is most active with sellers.Now , as we can see here is way more ppl who sell boosts than ppl who sell gold , spliting this section would help both categories to make some sales.Gold offers wouldnt be lost and boosting offers would be up more on front page.As additional income for site , u can sell sticky on boosting section for 1 week to 1 store , up to 3 sticky threads for 3 stores.Many others have similar thinking about this , aswell if its possible to have those changes before 7.3 hits  :Smile:  I am applying as moderator on that forum section if needed.

----------


## FelBoost

Misti has a very good idea about splitting the WoW forum into 2 section. It would make it a lot easier for both types of sellers to reach out to their potential clients. Furthermore, it would reduce a number of people who are constantly bumping to be on top, and everyone would benefit from it, both sellers and customers.

----------


## MistiServices

@Ket @Eryxon

----------


## MistiServices

Any update for this?

----------


## MistiServices

Any news guys about suggestions  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

> So it took 3 months and a few weeks for ONE item to be changed here...


Yeah, just because things are suggested it aint given that we will change it. 
Captchas wont be removed.

----------


## MistiServices

> Yeah, just because things are suggested it aint given that we will change it. 
> Captchas wont be removed.


How about splitting overcrowded WoW Forum into 2 sectios for gold and boosting , aswell there are many ppl who offer private realms gold / leveling on retail section  :Smile:

----------


## D3Boost

> How about splitting overcrowded WoW Forum into 2 sectios for gold and boosting , aswell there are many ppl who offer private realms gold / leveling on retail section


It's not always a good idea to split the WoW section into multiple subsections. For one, it confuses a lot of people.

----------


## MistiServices

> It's not always a good idea to split the WoW section into multiple subsections. For one, it confuses a lot of people.


Cant agree , having WoW Gold section would help ppl to find only gold sellers instead getting spammed by Boosting orders , aswell would help gold sellers to reach customers easier and stay on front page longer than now, when is overcrowded with boosting , private realms offers and gold seeling stuff.

Its more convinient than having all on one section , as u can see on other forums where such offers are splitted into few sections  :Smile: 

As addition there are already 3 sections on WoW forum , and Eu and US account section is splitted , why not having section for WoW gold / boosting then?

If there is lack of staff i would help gladly however i can  :Smile:

----------


## D3Boost

If you see any threads offering services for private servers you should report them; there is a section for private servers only.

On a side note, the amount of sellers who only buy/sell gold is a lot smaller than you really think. Just look at the first 4-7 pages; there are under 20 unique sellers.

It's not smart to split the section for 15-20 active sellers.

And as always, suggestions are always more than welcome - but it doesn't necessarily mean we will implement every single one of them.

----------


## MistiServices

> If you see any threads offering services for private servers you should report them; there is a section for private servers only.
> 
> On a side note, the amount of sellers who only buy/sell gold is a lot smaller than you really think. Just look at the first 4-7 pages; there are under 20 unique sellers.
> 
> It's not smart to split the section for 15-20 active sellers.
> 
> And as always, suggestions are always more than welcome - but it doesn't necessarily mean we will implement every single one of them.


I agree amount of gold seller is small , but its not irrelevant , but aswell amount of ppl who sell accounts is small too.In other hand , having gold sellers on diffrent section will help both buyers and sellers to reach potential customers / sellers.Scrolling over 7 pages which are spammed with boosting offers is not convinent for anyone.And adding this would make site more customer friendly.

Now its 15-20 Sellers i agree ,but having more clean sections would attract sellers and customers in search on what they want or they offer.When there is more space, sellers and customers will come looking on that specific section.

For example Gold seller makes thread - 6 hours later hes on page 10-11.He makes new thread just to get on page one.And so on.True there are core coins but sellers who are new on site and looking to make they own way or ppl who just came to make one time sale and fill their home budget,they are not into spending cash on corecoins , or they cant afford.And so its easier to make new thread and just stay on page.

Splitting would give more benefits to everyone , and site would benefit more.Maybe someone of those new or old sellers decides to make some serious advertisment or store , and thats a sucess on both sides.Instead going on forum where is more organized and categorized  :Smile: 

Side note , i am happy that after 4 months we have a disscussion about this topic on forum.

Update: And if we have subsection like this on forum : Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet , then there is no excuses for making section for gold sellers which are in bigger number,as u said 20 sellers on first 7 pages.

----------


## D3Boost

> For example Gold seller makes thread - 6 hours later hes on page 10-11.He makes new thread just to get on page one.And so on.


But this goes for every other seller doesn't it? It's not limited to new or gold sellers.

There are simply a lot of sellers who offer WoW boosting services.

Trust me I totally get where you're trying to go and the only way to achieve it is by limiting threads to 1 per user in the WoW section which will not please anyone.

I have seen other forums with plenty of subsections for WoW and you end up with 1 active section while the others have a new thread every 2 weeks. You can compare the traffic on different forums and you'll see what I mean.

Ownedcore surpasses any other gaming forum traffic wise.

I am just discussing your points. It's not up to me to change / add subsections  :Smile:

----------


## MistiServices

> But this goes for every other seller doesn't it? It's not limited to new or gold sellers.
> 
> There are simply a lot of sellers who offer WoW boosting services.
> 
> Trust me I totally get where you're trying to go and the only way to achieve it is by limiting threads to 1 per user in the WoW section which will not please anyone.
> 
> I have seen other forums with plenty of subsections for WoW and you end up with 1 active section while the others have a new thread every 2 weeks. You can compare the traffic on different forums and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Ownedcore surpasses any other gaming forum traffic wise.
> ...


Yeah i get u , its not u who decide.Thats fine.

I agree allowing 1 theard per user would be bad and not something which we should strive to do.Limiting ppl is never good thing.Tho, there is a WoW US Account subforum which is far less active , as u can see from screenshoot guy have 10 posts on first page.So its not active as gold selling one would be.

On part about traffic , its sad to have a good traffic and be famous but keep most active forum section in mess and unorganized.And when i spoke to ppl about this issue many stopped using forum only becuase their offers are up less than few mins on first page.I understand there are core coins , but thats not something which should be obligation to buy , by that thinking only "richier" sellers can be on first page.

But with splitting forum into 2 sections that can lead to better sale of coins , gold section will have less sellers therefore users who can buy coins will invest some cash in hope of better sales , while not getting hammered by boosting offers which are taking big role on this forum and wow section.Having smaller community but active can lead to higher profit than having this what we have now.I am sure none of gold sellers who are not big would invest money into coins knowing its getting hammered by boosting offers few minutes after.

And splitting into 1 more subsection would make this site even bigger and greater than it is now  :Smile:

----------


## D3Boost

> lol, shit man- Just goes to show you how open the admin team is to actual change- Especially when practically nothing has changed in years aside from new sections for new games.


We read and consider every suggestion you guys make. But as KuRIos said, it does't necessarily mean we'll implement every single suggestion made.

Aside from that, there have been a lot of changes brought to Ownedcore. If you're a merchant or simply a buyer, you'll notice that there are a lot less scammers.

Reports are also being looked into & resolved in a very short period of time.

But If you do have any suggestion then please let us know about it and we'll definitely look into it  :Smile:

----------


## Confucius

Making 3 sections, one for gold, one for boosting, and one for other sales, rather than having the main forum be the place where most of the posts happen. I don't see how it could be confusing to users to have three separate sections rather than how it is now where you have to go through all the different types of sales and multiple pages to find what you want. Having all the services jammed into one section makes the site seem unprofessional. I get it probably makes the site more money if there is a smaller amount of sections so people have to bump their thread with corecoins more often to be on the first page, but it really is a worse experience for users compared to other sites.

The issues of the sections having limited activity doesn't really seem like it should be a concern, as there are already many sections on this forum with very limited to no activity. Sites I go to for other games that are not listed on this site have multiple sections and though some are very rarely used, it is much easier to navigate as a user and makes the site seem more professional and better managed. Unless it would cause the site some huge issue or cause the site to lose a ton of money, splitting the sections would really be to the benefit of both the users and sellers. 

The way it is right now in the trading part of the WoW section would be like if we combined the guides, exploits, general, and programs sections of the WoW category on the site all into one section. 

To Bambusbar don't talk bad about the staff. Your post doesn't further the discussion of the suggestion at hand at all, which is against the rules of the suggestions forum. At the end of the day the site is the admins' and theirs to do with what they think is best for the site both from a user point of view and in regards to their own benefit. If you want to change something about the site post something constructive and have some reasoning behind your points.

----------


## MistiServices

> Making 3 sections, one for gold, one for boosting, and one for other sales, rather than having the main forum be the place where most of the posts happen. I don't see how it could be confusing to users to have three separate sections rather than how it is now where you have to go through all the different types of sales and multiple pages to find what you want. Having all the services jammed into one section makes the site seem unprofessional. I get it probably makes the site more money if there is a smaller amount of sections so people have to bump their thread with corecoins more often to be on the first page, but it really is a worse experience for users compared to other sites.
> 
> The issues of the sections having limited activity doesn't really seem like it should be a concern, as there are already many sections on this forum with very limited to no activity. Sites I go to for other games that are not listed on this site have multiple sections and though some are very rarely used, it is much easier to navigate as a user and makes the site seem more professional and better managed. Unless it would cause the site some huge issue or cause the site to lose a ton of money, splitting the sections would really be to the benefit of both the users and sellers. 
> 
> The way it is right now in the trading part of the WoW section would be like if we combined the guides, exploits, general, and programs sections of the WoW category on the site all into one section. 
> 
> To Bambusbar don't talk bad about the staff. Your post doesn't further the discussion of the suggestion at hand at all, which is against the rules of the suggestions forum. At the end of the day the site is the admins' and theirs to do with what they think is best for the site both from a user point of view and in regards to their own benefit. If you want to change something about the site post something constructive and have some reasoning behind your points.


Thank u for this constructive and supportive reply.I am fighting this fight long time and support from such member means alot.I hope admins will accept reason we gave them.

----------

